# Isabella



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

i took these pictures of Isabella after a nice warm oatmeal bath (she has very dry skin)
i thought she looked so cute, i had to share!
sorry about the quality , i have to re-size the quite a bit[attachment=0:zabctt65]Picture040-1.jpg[/attachment:zabctt65][attachment=1:zabctt65]Picture038-2.jpg[/attachment:zabctt65][attachment=2:zabctt65]Picture034-1.jpg[/attachment:zabctt65]


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

What a little sweetie! Love that little pink nose.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

realy beautiful ,want to be on her side lollllllll


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

She is sooo cute! I love that little noseicle!!!! :lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

ahh nosicle alert hehe
shes a sweetie


----------

